# I don't know why it never occurred to me...



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

To use nylons to strain my bone broth! I was getting ready to pour my broth into jars last night and commented to the husband that I should probably invest in some cheesecloths... since I need to strain my broth and my kefir etc. And he says "why don't you use those nylons?" They work like a charm. I have two beautiful jars of clear gelatinous bone broth in my fridge right now.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We use those Bodun filters. They work really well


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The nylon idea is an excellent idea!! Thanks!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

excellent- idea~
question- did you use a new pair? or were they used- and washed?
I try to find them at thrift stores and the like- to use them for storing my onions-


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

They were new. My husband bought some "queen size" knee high nylons a few weeks ago and since I'm quite petite, I had a laugh and just tossed them in a drawer. I don't know that I'd use thrift store nylons, but any of your own that get a run or something could definitely be used this way.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

My preferred way to strain bonebroth is with jelly bags. But then again I have used jelly bags in leu of cheese cloth many times,or for a reusable coffee filter, or to bag... I love jelly bags there uses in m kitchen are endless.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't wear nylons, but try to keep some around. (which reminds me that I need to pick some up)
They are very inexpensive and very, very useful in a million ways.
The kitchen, the garden and around the house.

Good job to you and your broth!


----------

